# RIP Michael Jackson



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Michael Jackson has passed away. Not the Thriller, the writer and host of Beer Hunter.

http://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk/news_detail.aspx?articleid=49858



> Top beer expert Michael Jackson died this morning.
> 
> Jackson dedicated more than three decades to the pursuit and documentation of the world's finest beers, and wrote many books on the subject.
> 
> ...


I loved Beer Hunter. When PBS started to show it in Boston, I actually sent them a little donation. If you have something special and Belgian, you might want to have one in his memory tonight.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow. That is sad. Isn't he expert on scotch too? I know him as an expert on beer.


----------



## Matthew (Aug 28, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Wow. That is sad. Isn't he expert on scotch too? I know him as an expert on beer.


If he is the same MJ of Scotch fame, it's a double hit.

Rest in peace.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Isn't he expert on scotch too?


Yes.

He had Parkinson's, which the article did not mention...


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I have been to 4 of his tastings at U of P and this year he wasn't doing well at all. Very sad!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sad day indeed. RIP, MJ.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

sad news. He added a lot to those communities....he will be missed.


----------



## danisirish (Feb 9, 2006)

I just heard...wow. A great loss to the beer and scotch communities. 

CNN said it was a heart attack that killed him.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm drinking an Ammegang Abbey Ale which is Belgian style. Cheers... RIP !!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

The way he wrote about beer you could almost be smelling and sipping it with him.. He will be missed.

Such on to life becomes death.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I wish I could have met the man. I have drank a few in his honor every night since I heard the news. I even had a Belgian night! 

Here's to you, Michael! I bet the beer (food and single-malts) are AWESOME where you are.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> sad news. He added a lot to those communities....he will be missed.


Amen. His books on beer and scotch were like a bible to me. Like Theo Rudman's cigar works, Jackson had a way of writing about good booze without making it sound too snobbish. I'll miss him.


----------



## Ashes 2 Ashes (Sep 14, 2007)

i was bummed out when i heard the news

his book was my introduction to single malts, and a great introduction it was


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

mmblz said:


> Yes.
> 
> He had Parkinson's, which the article did not mention...


thank you :tu


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

Few people have done so much to advance the appreciation of great beer as Michael Jackson. I too wish I could have met him. When I heard the news the day after it happened, a friend and I toasted him with a Fuller's 1845. I thought it a fitting choice, as Fuller's was, I believe, a hometown favorite of his. He'll be missed.


----------

